# What is the most valuable bottle that you own or have sold?



## ArmyDigger

Just curious as to the highlights of peoples collections.


----------



## Timelypicken

First three are local so that why they bring some money around me. All of these bottles would bring around $100 plus per bottle. The really nice witesoda and the mcneails peak may bring more.


----------



## logan.the.collector

ArmyDigger said:


> Just curious as to the highlights of peoples collections.



The rarest bottles in my collection happen to be local. The most valuable is from an extremely short lived business venture of G.A. Cronkrite, known for bottling out of Rouses Point, NY. My example is a Tupper Lake, NY example of which only two have been on the market over the past few years. The second photo is all of my local slug plates about a year ago, which doesn't include some of my even rarer new ones. Just thought I would share. Both are from my instagram page. The G.A. Cronkrite could go from anywhere between 80 and 120 dollars. Mine is the only known with a seal, at least here in Tupper Lake.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

Here is my highlight. Its a super rare local soda, one of only 3 known to exist.


----------



## brent little

The most expensive bottle I have sold in 45 years of collecting was sold on Maple Leaf Auctions on the last one they had this past October. I had a picker show up with a ginger beer bottle from Mount Forest ,Ontario. The bottle was A. Robertson. All his bottles as far as I knew where of English manufacture with the tan bottom  and brown slip top half. THIS bottle was completely different. It was a solid cream body with crazing over the entire bottle. As soon as I seen this I knew it was from Brantford Potteries, Brantford, Ontario.It had a large thumb chip on the back side. i asked how much he wanted for the bottle and we did a trade for a sign i had roughly 400.00 in.Got a hold of Scott Wallace at Maple Leaf he arranged to have Steve Redman do the repair and we entered it into his auction in October of this year. it brought 5000.00.


----------



## bottles_inc

Hey, welcome to the forum. Of the stuff I've dug, these bottles are probably the most valuable. 



This is a local bottle that as far as I know is one of a kind. Its not listed in any books. Worth its weight in gold to me but not many people out there are collecting Kings Park bottles (probably nobody, honestly) so the market is limited.



This bottle's also a rare local but it has more appeal. Unknown shape/make for this particular bottler, and Patchogue is one of the more collected towns on Long Island. I've had a few people ask to trade for it, but I like it too much to give it up. (If you're reading this, Howard, find me a John Mack and you've got a deal!) 



This is in super rough condition, but it's a local 1900-1910 tenpin that I haven't seen another of. Bet I could get a Benjamin for it from the right buyer. People love tenpins. 



This is probably my favorite bottle. Its a whisky. Cylindrical charles and co's go up on ebay about once a year but I've never seen a square. Probably worth at least a hundo. 

In terms of measured value, I bought this Tweddle's for $100.


----------



## bottles_inc

Here's a bonus for you: this is the John Mack bottle I mentioned before. It's also unlisted, like the Keane, but its rarer to a degree because E. F. Keane made a bottle with another guy named Henno and the Keane & Henno is listed (albeit rare). Mine is broken, but also the only I know of. If there's other kings park collectors out there they'd probably consider this valuable. I sure do. 



P.S. if anyone's got a John Mack or a Keane & Henno let me know


----------



## willieboy

ArmyDigger said:


> Just curious as to the highlights of peoples collections.





ArmyDigger said:


> Just curious as to the highlights of peoples collections.


----------



## brent little

Nice stuff.Courtland Street must be a pontiled???


----------



## willieboy

Not exactly an answer to original question but the most expensive two bottles (one is a jug) I have in my collection is; (1) the bottle is olive shaded green like a lot of Saratoga type bottles and the same shape.  What makes this bottle different and extremely rare is the embossing, it is embossed PONCE DELEON SPRING/ WATER/ST. AUGUSTINE, FLA. with a monogram representing the fountain of youth, (2) a one gallon jug, stinciled WHITNEY'S PONCE DELEON SPRING/fOUNTAIN OF YOUTH/TONIC WATER/No 1513 ST. AUGUSTINE, FLA.  The 1513 is not a address but a reference to the date Ponce DeLeon supposedly landed in St. Augustine.  Research indicates the bottle is from the 1870's and the jug is from 1890 -1910 era.  Together they are valued at $10,000 plus.  the jug is one of 2 known examples and the bottle is one of 5 known.  Both of these came to live with me in 2020, best thing by far that happen to me this otherwise lousy year.


----------



## mrosman

I sold very few bottles while collecting, but did have one which was a 'krinkly' amber 30oz. bottle, with two different styles as shown by the two pictures on the left.... they sell for $500++ today.... However, the third bottle on the right, which on the backside is the French version of the other two bottles.... I had one which I sold for $750.00 - that was before selling my whole collection.  Incidentally, the 10oz. amber bottle, similar to the bottle on the left, if found in French on the backside, is extremely rare and goes for +$100.


----------



## relic rescuer

bottles_inc said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum. Of the stuff I've dug, these bottles are probably the most valuable.
> View attachment 215965
> This is a local bottle that as far as I know is one of a kind. Its not listed in any books. Worth its weight in gold to me but not many people out there are collecting Kings Park bottles (probably nobody, honestly) so the market is limited.
> View attachment 215966
> This bottle's also a rare local but it has more appeal. Unknown shape/make for this particular bottler, and Patchogue is one of the more collected towns on Long Island. I've had a few people ask to trade for it, but I like it too much to give it up. (If you're reading this, Howard, find me a John Mack and you've got a deal!)
> View attachment 215967
> This is in super rough condition, but it's a local 1900-1910 tenpin that I haven't seen another of. Bet I could get a Benjamin for it from the right buyer. People love tenpins.
> View attachment 215968
> This is probably my favorite bottle. Its a whisky. Cylindrical charles and co's go up on ebay about once a year but I've never seen a square. Probably worth at least a hundo.
> 
> In terms of measured value, I bought this Tweddle's for $100.
> View attachment 215969


Just curious, but wouldn't they be worth more if you cleaned out the inside? It kinda bugs me when people post pics of bottles they haven't even cleaned, because you can't see the true beauty of glass, unless it is clean. As much as you can anyway.


----------



## Timelypicken

relic rescuer said:


> Just curious, but wouldn't they be worth more if you cleaned out the inside? It kinda bugs me when people post pics of bottles they haven't even cleaned, because you can't see the true beauty of glass, unless it is clean. As much as you can anyway.


Sometimes they are stained and the only way to clean is with a tumbler.


----------



## bottles_inc

relic rescuer said:


> Just curious, but wouldn't they be worth more if you cleaned out the inside? It kinda bugs me when people post pics of bottles they haven't even cleaned, because you can't see the true beauty of glass, unless it is clean. As much as you can anyway.


I've cleaned them, most of the stuff I dig is within 100 feet of the sea so they're all stained  pretty bad. I'm not huge on the look of polished bottles so I don't tumble them.


----------



## bottles_inc

brent little said:


> Nice stuff.Courtland Street must be a pontiled???


Yep, great pontil on that one. Here's a pic


----------



## coreya

10-15 years ago got this jewel at an estate sale (under 5 bucks) is rare variant.
GENERAL DESCRIPTION
Quart, smooth base, applied sloping double collar, this is the V-17A (Don Tucker's classification)variant, where the earth the Squaw is standing on extends BEYOND the oval. and is rated SCARCE . It is embossed as follows: "MISSISQUOI / A (Large letter) / SPRINGS // (Embossed standing Indian woman with papoose on back).


----------



## brent little

Thankyou


----------



## tsims

coreya said:


> 10-15 years ago got this jewel at an estate sale (under 5 bucks) is rare variant.
> GENERAL DESCRIPTION
> Quart, smooth base, applied sloping double collar, this is the V-17A (Don Tucker's classification)variant, where the earth the Squaw is standing on extends BEYOND the oval. and is rated SCARCE . It is embossed as follows: "MISSISQUOI / A (Large letter) / SPRINGS // (Embossed standing Indian woman with papoose on back).
> 
> View attachment 216168
> View attachment 216169


It's a real beauty, love the colour and embossing.


----------



## Vernjackson

I joined this site to see if anyone can tell me about this red seal brand 7oz bottle.   It's  bottled by the salt lake coca cola bottling company.   When I found it in an old well, it  still had a cork in it.   My question is did they originally have corks or is it a coincidence. 
 I found that one and the mountain dew bottle together when digging trenches through a parking lot and pulled the top of the well off and there they were.


----------



## hemihampton

That's a Pri-Off top. A search in here will explain it in many different Post/Threads. I had that same Bottle in a Hutch before. LEON.


----------



## Vernjackson

hemihampton said:


> That's a Pri-Off top. A search in here will explain it in many different Post/Threads. I had that same Bottle in a Hutch before. LEON.


Are they worth anything?


----------



## hemihampton

Not sure if a pri off top would be worth much more then a regular crown top? some might pay slightly more just to have one or if they Specialize in Salt Lake City Utah Bottles of Coke Flavor Bottles. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce

Here is a closeup of a PRIOF:


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

Here is the most expensive bottle I own. Its a Black Hawk / Specifics // Black Hawk Medicine Co. / Dr. Pierre / D.T. / U.S.A (A super rare Dekota Territory teepe figural) medicine. I paid $6 for it at an antique store and was surprised to learn that it was worth around $1,200 according to sold auction listings!


----------



## Vernjackson

hemihampton said:


> Not sure if a pri off top would be worth much more then a regular crown top? some might pay slightly more just to have one or if they Specialize in Salt Lake City Utah Bottles of Coke Flavor Bottles. LEON.


Thanks for the info,  I was told by a collector that it was the only year coke bottle for another company just to make ends meet the first year they started bottling.  Don't know how true it is, but he told me not to sell it or take the cork out.


----------



## UncleBruce

Do we define value only in a monetary fashion?  What about memories?  Do memories have value?  Here are two images of me with some beer bottles that I feel very blessed to have acquired.  You see these bottles came from LATE friends.  I count myself lucky to have known them.  I miss these guys!  Value doesn't always mean $$$.

These embossed beer bottles used to part of the collection of my late friend *DON BUSH*.​THE IRON CITY BREWING CO. // PITTSBURG, PA
CINCINNATI AND MILWAUKEE LAGER BEER // HW BUFFUM & CO. // PITTSBURGH, PA


These embossed beer bottles used to part of the collection of my late friend *GEORGE ZURAVA*.
G. W. MOFF BREWER & BOTTLER // SALEM, OH
WASHINGTON BREWERY // ZANESVILLE, OH


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

UncleBruce said:


> Do we define value only in a monetary fashion?  What about memories?  Do memories have value?  Here are two images of me with some beer bottles that I feel very blessed to have acquired.  You see these bottles came from LATE friends.  I count myself lucky to have known them.  I miss these guys!  Value doesn't always mean $$$.
> 
> These embossed beer bottles used to part of the collection of my late friend *DON BUSH*.​THE IRON CITY BREWING CO. // PITTSBURG, PA
> CINCINNATI AND MILWAUKEE LAGER BEER // HW BUFFUM & CO. // PITTSBURGH, PA
> View attachment 216224These embossed beer bottles used to part of the collection of my late friend *GEORGE ZURAVA*.
> G. W. MOFF BREWER & BOTTLER // SALEM, OH
> WASHINGTON BREWERY // ZANESVILLE, OH
> View attachment 216225


Great bottles buddy, what happened to the tophat? I hardly recognized you. Do you think Lincoln had the same problem? Most likely. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Here is the most valuable bottle I own to date. It is a 1950's bottlers salesman's prototype. Note the triangle opening at the mouth. I was told it is was valued at $800.00, that was in 2006. Not sure the value now. All i know is I got a great deal at the $26 I paid for it.


----------



## ArmyDigger

Well this so far is a surprisingly popular thread with a variety of cool and valuable bottles so far witch I am no were close to getting. Near thank you everyone so far for sharing some pieces from your collections.


----------



## Dogo

Not my most valuable, but by far my favorite is a clear, open pontil, cylinder, about a pint in size. It is the first bottle I bought, at the first show I attended about 50 years ago. The bottle was an attic find in Philadelphia and has a full label. I used a magnifier to read the instructions on the label while my wife typed them out. They completely filled a 5 X 8" card.  The product was "Cannabis Indica, From The Receipt of Dr James" and after a long paragraph if instructions, it said "Manufactured by Steam, by the McArthur Furniture and Varnish Company, Philada".  It is probably unique, but I have no idea what it would bring. That's OK, it's not for sale


----------



## Dogo

Further info on the Cannabis Indica. The show where I bought it was in Clayton, NJ, in 1971. I95 was going to be run through one of the oldest parts of Philadelphia, and all the residents of that section had left their houses. Some collectors went through attics and basements and really cleaned up. I never knew who they were, but they came into the show with bushel baskets of pontilled bottles, all clean and shiny. Every one at the show went for the embossed bottles, but I was new to collecting and didn't know what was good, so I spent $7.00 for the one with the label.


----------



## brent little

Not a corker they had a top that you pryed. it wasnt a crown cap.


----------

